# Fitter, Happieness....and right now...more productive!!!



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay . I'm fitter, happier but RIGHT NOW I'm not finished w/ some school priorities that I've been putting off for a while now!!! I gotta get to work...so RIGHT NOW I am: Cleaning this room and then getting to damn work on my papers for philosophy. Now. Hmpf :sus


----------



## glassjoe (Nov 15, 2003)

Was it just coincedence or do I detect a bit of sarcasm here? I remember those words as lyrics from radiohead.

Fitter... happier... more productive... not drinking too much...[...] still kisses with saliva.... [...] will not cry in public... [...] like a pig... in a cage... on antibiotics.....


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I noticed that Radiohead reference too! ....unless it was an accident :con


----------

